# Get Going - Five tips to help you get off the couch



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Chicago Tribune Career Builder but applies to more than job searches:

1. *Figure out what's causing you to procrastinate.* This will help you find a solution.

2. *Conquer your fears.* Putting off a task often stems from fear of the outcome. Try to put the result of the completed task in perspective.

3. *After making a list of what needs to get done, organize a plan to complete each project. *Then break each project into smaller tasks.

4. *Dreaded activities will only get worse *with time so why not get them out of the way first?

5. *Set realistic goals.* Keep them measurable and set within a specific time frame. Then commit to get them done and reward yourself when you're finished.


----------

